# diseño de un turnero



## n3tit0 (Oct 12, 2007)

hola amigos soy nuevo en esto de la electronica y necesito ayuda para hacer un turnero que despliegue de 3 entradas(3 numeros diferentes ala vez)  de 4 bits( del 0 al 9 para desplegarlo en un display de 7 segmentos). que no sea con pic gracias


----------



## ciri (Oct 12, 2007)

lo que querés hacer, es un contador no?

aca hay un integrado que cuenta.

Dejo el data sheet.


----------

